# cups, epson и набор дров ко всему этому

## EsTaF

Принтер в системе работает. Можно вести печать.

Проблема в урезанном виде настроек на фейсе cups (127.0.0.1:631)

Я могу дать только максимальное разрешение - 720 dpi. На оффтопе и на слакваре я мог выставлять 1440 dpi

стоят:

media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0_rc3

net-print/foomatic-3.0.20060601

net-print/foomatic-db-20060601

а и выбор дров не так велик, как раньше. я не нашел свое модели, когда настраивал cups.

только по опросу dmesg | grep usb. cups именно это и увидкл, но ничего похоже мне не предложил.

предложил какой-то универсальный драйвер.

повторюсь.

SuSE

RH

Slackware - везде все это отлично было видно. я про набор gimp-print.

Чего я не доделал?

----------

## Cleus

Turboprint for Linux. Что-то около 30 евро. Разрешение родное, но фотки все равно печатает как-то криво - видимо я ничего не понимаю как настроить цветовые профили.

----------

## fedukoff

нужно установить foomaticdb, gimp-print. Там дров побольше.

----------

## EsTaF

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> нужно установить foomaticdb, gimp-print. Там дров побольше.

 

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> стоят:
> ...

 

----------

## VoVaN

а принтер какой?

----------

## EsTaF

Epson stylus color 1160

----------

## VoVaN

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> Epson stylus color 1160

 

если посмотреть на ppd из gimp-print, то там вроде все ОК (/usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-1160.5.0.ppd.gz):

 *Quote:*   

> *StpQuality Photo/Photo:        "<</HWResolution[1440 720]/cupsRowFeed 7>>setpagedevice"
> 
> *StpQuality Best/Best:  "<</HWResolution[1440 720]/cupsRowFeed 8>>setpagedevice"
> 
> 

 

----------

## EsTaF

[IMG]http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0607/b5c8dd49f13dt.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0607/10066c39d4d6t.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## VoVaN

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> [IMG]http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0607/b5c8dd49f13dt.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0607/10066c39d4d6t.jpg[/IMG]

 

ъчЕчжу Ц БуяО gimp-print щу ЦАБпщчршущ ьшь cups усч щу рьтьБ. ц эущО Бпэ ~750  эчтушуы р АъьАзу, р Бчэ ГьАшу зчщзЮуБщч тшО epson 1160, п Бу ГБч Ц БуяО... МБч БчшЛзч Бч ГБч р cups рЕчтьБ...

----------

## EsTaF

Дядька, я бы с удовольствием нашел конвертер буфера обмена или воспользовался хитрой уловкой броузера, но ни один вариантов пока что я не оформил...

PS: А, вообще, интерестно  :Smile: 

----------

## VoVaN

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> Дядька, я бы с удовольствием нашел конвертер буфера обмена или воспользовался хитрой уловкой броузера, но ни один вариантов пока что я не оформил...
> 
> PS: А, вообще, интерестно 

 

не понял... ты о чем?

----------

## EsTaF

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

>  *EsTaF wrote:*   Дядька, я бы с удовольствием нашел конвертер буфера обмена или воспользовался хитрой уловкой броузера, но ни один вариантов пока что я не оформил...
> 
> PS: А, вообще, интерестно  
> 
> не понял... ты о чем?

 

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

>  *EsTaF wrote:*   [IMG]http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0607/b5c8dd49f13dt.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0607/10066c39d4d6t.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> ъчЕчжу Ц БуяО gimp-print щу ЦАБпщчршущ ьшь cups усч щу рьтьБ. ц эущО Бпэ ~750  эчтушуы р АъьАзу, р Бчэ ГьАшу зчщзЮуБщч тшО epson 1160, п Бу ГБч Ц БуяО... МБч БчшЛзч Бч ГБч р cups рЕчтьБ...

 

----------

## VoVaN

похоже у тебя gimp-print не установлен или cups его не видит. У меня там ~750 моделей в списке, в том числе конкретно для epson 1160, а те что у тебя... это только то что в cups входит...

----------

## EsTaF

emerge -pv gimp-print

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk nls readline -ppds"

что я еще сейчас сделал. пересобрал эти вещи. сначала gimp-print, а затем, cups

перезапустил cups

Всетретить бы подобную проблему...

----------

## VoVaN

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> emerge -pv gimp-print
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Проблема во флаге "ppds".

```
USE="ppds" emerge -av gimp-print
```

И у меня gimp-print поновее: 5.0.0_rc3

----------

## EsTaF

vim etc/portage/package.use на предмет вбивания ключа ppds

==

cat /etc/portage/package.use

..

media-gfx/gimp-print ppds

==

echo "media-gfx/gimp-print" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

==

emerge -pv gimp-print

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   U   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0_rc3  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk nls ppds* readline"

emerge gimp-print

ok

emerge -pv gimp-print

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0_rc3  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk nls ppds readline"

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart на всякий случай.

Результат один в один, что и раньше. Все та же фигня.

Не видит он его в лицо. устройство создалось.

cups его видит (usb printer #1 (Epson Stylus ...). берем его и подкармливаем ему еще раз. печатает даже

но среди выбора вариантов только

Epson 9 pin, 24,pin, new Stylus color series, просто "Stylus color series v 1.1 и все.

Я и сам помню, как на Slackware, SuSE, RH, ASP итц у меня выскакивал список длинной в метр, разных вариантов.

Нет и все.

----------

## VoVaN

1) посмотри есть ли у тебя у тебя директория /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/C и что в ней

2) если она есть удали останови cups, удали /etc/cups/ppds.dat и снова запусти cupsd

надеюсь это поможет... если нет найди stp-escp2-1160.5.0.ppd.gz в  /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/C и когда модель будешь выбирать подставь этот файл.

----------

## EsTaF

Вариант с затиранием не прошел.

Попробовал подстваить этот файл. То есть, удалил все кроме этого файла в той папке.

Это тоже не помогло.

Я, наверное, очень много хочу..

Если что, то я не против остановить тему  :Wink: 

Все равно, и так уже большое внимание оказано

----------

## VoVaN

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> Вариант с затиранием не прошел.
> 
> Попробовал подстваить этот файл. То есть, удалил все кроме этого файла в той папке.
> 
> Это тоже не помогло.
> ...

 

... все неправильно... наверно я плохо обяснил. Возми stp-escp2-1160.5.0.ppd.gz и распакуй куда-нибудь.  Потом через веб (localhost:631) устанавливай принтер как обычно, только модель не выбирай, а подставь ему этот ppd файл (смотри внимательнее, там внизу, под списком принтеров)

----------

## EsTaF

http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0607/b22d07f2d75a.png

http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0607/f326dcf43dd8.png

Ссылка, что ниже (Easy Software products)

http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0607/230e4db0020e.png

Похоже, меня действительно носом надо тыкать...

----------

## VoVaN

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0607/b22d07f2d75a.png
> 
> http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0607/f326dcf43dd8.png
> 
> Ссылка, что ниже (Easy Software products)
> ...

 

cups обнови до версии 1.2.2.

----------

## EsTaF

Короче я один фиг ничего не понял. Как так получается, что год назад он работал и на более старых версиях всего этого софта, а сейчас ему потребовалась сверхновая версия того и сего.

Просто, мне не пришлос ему подсовывать, даже, этот файл. После апгрейда до 1.2 версии, все само нормально обнаружилось.

Не нравится мне это, если честно.

Хотя, конечно же, большое спасибо за помощь.

----------

## fedukoff

сталкивался и я с подобными неприятностями, когда чтонидь перестает работать в более новой (и стабильной) версии. А в еще более новой (не стабильной) работает на ура.

----------

## VoVaN

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> Короче я один фиг ничего не понял. Как так получается, что год назад он работал и на более старых версиях всего этого софта, а сейчас ему потребовалась сверхновая версия того и сего.
> 
> Просто, мне не пришлос ему подсовывать, даже, этот файл. После апгрейда до 1.2 версии, все само нормально обнаружилось.
> 
> Не нравится мне это, если честно.
> ...

 

У меня все работает без всякого шаманства и не первый год, просто хотел помочь...

----------

## EsTaF

2 VoVaN

Благодарю

Нет. Я просто же высказался без каких-либо левых мыслей..

Работает и хорошо..

----------

